# Sonas with Deformities?



## Aczinor (May 24, 2017)

My fursona, Aczinor, has a deformity on his right ear. It's bent and curved to the right. 

I was wondering if this was a thing others did.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 25, 2017)

No doubt a number of disabled folks or people with distinctive bodily quirks from birth have their fursona reflect this.

I have a tiny scar on my face from when I was bitten by a dog, so my fursona has a scar in the same place. Nothing ostentatious, just my little way of saying to the world, "This is me."


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 28, 2017)

My fursona's deformities (and compensating bionic prosthetics) are more symbolic than representational.



Spoiler: My fursona







_Artwork by Silverbirch_​


​I'm a transhumanist, but at the same time I'm not willing to cast aside body parts that function properly, and it's certainly not going to be for some fashion statement or status symbol. Therefore, the bionics he possesses are born out of wanting not just to adapt to and overcome the hindrances of any disability that I may sustain in life, but also to attempt to regain those lost capabilities. Due to leading with my left side, I've also had a disproportionate number of injuries there IRL; the scars of some of which are still visible.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 29, 2017)

I know a guy with a fox that has a torn half ear, thats the closest Ive seen to a deformity. A girl I know has a bearded dragon OC with one arm, the other is a stump. Tears in fursona ears tend to be a common well, as well as arms (or legs) replaced with cybernetic limbs. (unlike the user above though most seem to like it for fashion), I saw one fursona with a tail a little bent up rather than a straight curve

Mine's not deformed per se unless you count being a hybrid freak one :v


----------



## Vyyan (May 29, 2017)

I've seen quite a few ith amputated limbs, mostly on instagram, and mostly what i perceive to be younger furries. Usually with bloody bandages covering the stumps for some reason.


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 29, 2017)

Not really a deformity but rather a disability, but I just drew a picture of a friend's sona, and the character is blind.


----------



## Brunbjorn97 (May 31, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> My fursona's deformities (and compensating bionic prosthetics) are more symbolic than representational.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, read any trans-humanism work by Nick Bostrom?


----------



## Tytysi (May 31, 2017)

I made a fursona missing both arms, but it was purely a choice of a design; I wanted to try my hand with "cutsie" gore. I've since then sold the guy, but here he is (was?):


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 1, 2017)

Brunbjorn97 said:


> Sweet, read any trans-humanism work by Nick Bostrom?


I haven't, actually, though I am familiar with the name.


----------

